# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Κλουβί ή playground stand για lovebird

## wizardbeats

Προσφατα απεκτησα ενα υπεροχο lovebird.την ποκετ.οι λογοι που δεν της εχω ακομα κλουβακι ειναι οτι 
α.ειχα ενα αλλα το χρειαστηκε καποιο δικο μου προσωπο για προσωπικη επειγουσα χρηση
β.ειναι οτι ειναι μαθημενο να καθεται οπου το βαζεις εκτος κλουβιου.

απλα ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για να ζητησω εαν εχει καποιος κανενα κλουβακι να μου χαρισει απλα για να κοιμαται μεσα τα βραδυα 
και να μην χωνεται κατω απο τις κουβερτες μου.χαχα
φοβαμαι και να αλλαξω πλευρο τωρα με αυτο..χααχχα

----------


## wizardbeats

up...

----------

